# Some of these sticks look different than the others.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you pick out the sticks that are different than the others?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

thats pretty neat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you look close you can see about an inch of snow on his rack.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It took me a minute or so to catch on.. :lol: ....that's cool!


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

i really like the sticks in the background. they resemble an elks antlers. where ever did you see that? cool picture


----------

